# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung

## knut.krueger

Hallo,

dieser Thread ist eine Fortsetzung meines Beitrages http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7251#post87251, wobei es zum Verständnis aber nicht notwendig ist, den vorherigen Beitrag zu lesen.
Der eine oder andere erinnert sich sicherlich noch an die Diskussion über PSA-Messung zur Vorsorge und Verdopplungszeiten als Grundlage für die Aggressivität des PK insbesondere für die Entscheidung, ob AS sinnvoll ist. Ich hatte darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Bestimmung der Verdopplungszeit bei PSA-Werten um 4 immer zu positiv, d.h. zu lang ist aufgrund des gutartigen PSA-Grundwertes der Prostata und dass mit steigenden PSA-Werten sich dies asymptotisch dem korrekten Wert nähert. Dies ist eine rein mathematische Angelegenheit und hat nichts mit dem PK oder mit der so gern unterstellten Ungeeignetheit der PSA-Messung zu tun.
Herr Glättli hat diese Zusammenhänge in der nachstehenden Grafik dargestellt



Ich möchte nun versuchen, diese Grafik verständlich zu erklären. Wachstum erfolgt in der Natur immer exponentiell. Deshalb wurde für die Ordinate (senkrechte Achse) ein logarithmischer Maßstab gewählt und für die Abszisse (horizontale Achse) ein linearer Maßstab. Die Ordinate repräsentiert die PSA-Werte und die Abszisse das Lebensalter des Betroffenen in Jahresteilung. Der PK wächst also exponentiell und der PSA-Wert repräsentiert die Größe bzw. das Wachstum des PKs. Da der Maßstab der Ordinate logarithmisch ist, ergibt sich bei exponentiellem Wachstum eine Gerade und die Steigung der Gerade spiegelt die Aggressivität des PKs wider. Unser Betroffener ist ein vorsichtiger Mann und beginnt mit den Vorsorgeuntersuchungen mit 46 und führt diese jährlich durch. Ich habe die Messpunkte mit schwarzen Kreuzen eingetragen, und diese fallen zusammen mit der gutartigen Vergrößerung der Prostata- BPH-, deren Verlauf als blaue Gerade mit leichter Steigung eingetragen ist, denn auch das gutartige Wachstum, BPH, erfolgt exponentiell, und zwar in unserer Grafik mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 12 Jahren.




Im Alter von 52 Jahren gibt es zum ersten Mal einen Messpunkt der leicht über den blauen BPH Verlauf liegt und diese Tendenz wird im 53. Jahr ordentlich bestätigt. Nun würde die Entscheidung kommen, vierteljährlich zu messen, so dass bis zum 54. Jahr genügend Messpunkte vorliegen würden, den zweiten exponentiellen Verlauf zu berechnen, da das Entstehen dieser konkaven Kurve der eindeutige Hinweis für die Summenbildung zweier Exponential-Funktionen ist. Die Berechnung ergibt dann die rote Gerade mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 4 Monaten, also ein hochaggressives PCa.
In der Grafik sehen wir dann weiter zwei grün gestrichelte senkrechte Linien. Links von der linken grünen Linie bestimmt der exponentielle Verlauf der BPH und rechts von der rechten grünen Linie der exponentielle Verlauf des PCa das Geschehen. Zwischen den beiden grünen Linien erfolgt die Addition der beiden Exponential-Funktionen in Form einer konkaven Kurve mit asymptotischer Angleichung an die rote PCa-Geraden mit der kürzeren Verdopplungszeit.
Es ist ersichtlich, dass die Steigung der schwarzen konkaven Kurve deutlich geringer ist als von der roten PCa Kurve und somit die ermittelten Verdopplungszeiten viel zu positiv sind und in keiner Weise dem dramatischen Geschehen dieses hochaggressiven Karzinoms gerecht werden. Um dies auch mit Zahlen zu unterlegen, habe ich halbjährliche Messwerte im Bereich 52 ½ - 55 Jahre aus der Grafik ermittelt und in den bekannten Vordruck KISP die Verdopplungszeiten errechnet. Die Grafik ist als Doppelbild ausgeführt, wobei sich die Ausführungen nur auf das linke Bild beziehen. Das rechte Bild wird später erläutert.

Doppel-Grafik Verdopplungszeiten

Der KISP Vordruck erfordert Datumseingaben, so dass der 1.1.2013 = 52 ½ Jahre in der Grafik, der 30.6.2013 = 53 Jahre in der Grafik usw. entspricht. Die aus der grafischen Darstellung von Herr Glättli ermittelten PSA-Werte sind im Vordruck grün und die errechneten Verdopplungswerte rot eingetragen worden. *Tabelle wie Grafik zeigen, dass das Zeitfenster bei hochaggressivem PK nur 1 bis 1 ½ Jahre für eine erfolgreiche kurative Behandlung ist, denn davor erkenne ich den Krebs nicht und danach ist schon die Progression erfolgt und nur noch eine palliative Behandlung möglich.
Weiter ist aus den präsentierten Ergebnissen ersichtlich, dass nur über die frühzeitige jährliche PSA-Vorsorgemessung der aggressive PCa im richtigen Zeitpunkt sicher erkannt wird und kurativ besiegt werden kann!*
Erschreckend ist natürlich auch die fehlerhafte Bestimmung der Verdopplungszeit mit der herkömmlichen Methode in dem Übergangsbereich zwischen den beiden senkrechten gestrichelten grünen Linien. In unserem Beispiel mit dem hochaggressiven PCa mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 4 Monaten wird in der ersten Messung eine Verdopplungszeit von 61 Monaten, d. h. um Faktor 15 zu günstig ermittelt und in der zweiten Messung sind es noch 16 Monate Verdopplungszeit mit einem zu günstigen Faktor von 4. Auch die 3. Messung mit 9 Monaten beschönigt noch die hohe Brisanz der Situation, wobei jetzt unbedingt die Therapieentscheidung mit zeitnaher Umsetzung erfolgen sollte.

Wie würde dies nun in der Praxis aussehen?
Die Erklärung möchte ich wieder an unserem Beispiel mit hochaggressivem PK vornehmen. Die PSA-Vorsorgemessung beginnt im vorliegenden Fall im Alter von 46 Jahren. Nach der vierten Messung im Alter von 49 Jahren liegen nun ausreichend Messpunkte vor, um eine ordentliche Berechnung des Kurvenverlaufs einschließlich der Meßstreuung für den gutartigen PSA-Anteil vornehmen zu können. Das Resultat ist eine BPH mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 12 Jahren. Ab der fünften Messung im Alter von 50 Jahren wird der theoretische Wert aufgrund des vorliegenden Kurvenverlaufs berechnet und vom Messwert abgezogen. Ist der Differenzwert minus oder kleiner als 0,1, dann wird das rote Kreuz auf die Abszisse gesetzt. Bei Differenzwerten über 0,1 werden diese mit roten Kreuzen entsprechend in der Grafik positioniert. Es wird weiter eine lilagefärbte, horizontale Linie beim Wert von 0,2 als Aktionslinie in die Grafik eingefügt. Differenzwerte von 0,2 oder größer lösen die Aktion aus, dass die jährliche PSA-Messung auf vierteljährlich verkürzt wird, um zu prüfen, ob der Trend zum PCa bestätigt wird. Der Grenzwert der Aktionslinie soll dynamisch sein und von der Software aufgrund der Messwertstreuung selber errechnet werden, um unnötigen, hektischen Aktionismus zu vermeiden.
In unserem Beispiel verharren die roten Kreuze bis zum Alter von 52 Jahren auf der Abszisse. Im 53 Jahr überspringt der Differenzwert die 0,2 Grenze mit dem Wert von 0,37 und löst nun die Aktion aus, bereits in einem Vierteljahr wieder zu messen.



Der Wert von 0,37 besagt nun erst einmal, dass ein PCa mit PSA = 0,37 vorliegt. Daraus ergibt sich eine Verdopplungsreihe von
*0,37 → 0,74 → 1,48 → 2,96 → 5,92*
Dies sind vier Verdopplungszyklen, die mir als Zeitfenster für eine voraussichtlich kurativ erfolgreiche Therapie zur Verfügung stehen, denn der PSA-Wert von 5,92 steht nur für den PCa-Anteil ohne den gutartigen Prostatagrundwert, so dass noch 2  3 Einheiten zu addieren sind, um den Vergleich zu der bis jetzt üblichen Messmethode zu haben. Nach unserem zurzeit gültigen Verfahren wäre der PSA-Wert je nach Prostatagröße mehrheitlich zwischen 8  9.
Bei der Verdopplungszeit unseres Beispiels von 4 Monaten ist das Zeitfenster damit 16 Monate. Bei einer Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr- immer noch ein sehr aggressiver PK- hätte ich dann vier Jahre- 4 Zyklen x 1 Jahr = 4 Jahre- für meine Entscheidung zur Verfügung, wobei es wohl vorteilhafter wäre, deutlich schneller zu entscheiden, um das höhere Risiko der Aussaat bei aggressivem PK zu minimieren.
In unserem Beispiel habe ich die weiteren Messpunkte nicht viertel- sondern halbjährlich ermittelt, um meinen persönlichen Arbeitsaufwand für die Erstellung der Unterlagen zu reduzieren.
In dem obigen Doppelbild des KISP-Vordrucks zur Ermittlung der Verdopplungszeiten betrifft das rechte Bild die ermittelten Verdopplungszeiten ohne der gutartigen PSA-Prostatagrundlast. Wie zu erwarten, beträgt die Verdopplungszeit einheitlich zwischen den Messpunkten 4 Monate. Im linken Teil des Doppelbildes habe ich noch ½ Jahr davorgehängt, um mit dem sich abzeichnenden PCa die extreme, mögliche Verzerrung der Verdopplungszeitberechnung ohne Berücksichtigung der Grundlast aufzuzeigen.

*Wegen der Beschränkung der Grafikanzahl erfolgt die Fortsetzung im folgenden Beitrag.

*

----------


## knut.krueger

*Fortsetzung von: Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung*

Und Herr Glättli hat sich auch mit weiteren Irrtümern der Urologen befasst, um Übertherapien von unnützen diagnostischen Eingriffen z. B. in Form von Stanzbiopsien zu vermeiden, wie sie immer wieder bei den extremen Varianten der BPH zu verzeichnen sind. Dies zeigt die nachstehende Grafik von Herrn Glättli über eine BPH.

Grafik BPH

Die blaue Kurve im Diagramm gibt die PSA-Entwicklung wieder. In der Abszisse sind drei Rhomboeder, rot eingefasst auf weißem Feld und im Zentrum ein kleines Rhomboeder massiv rot, angeordnet. Diese symbolisieren durchgeführte Stanzbiopsien. Die erste Biopsie erfolgte mit 58 ¾ Jahren bei einem PSA-Wert von 4,6, denn gemäß *Definition* sind PSA-Werte über 4 verdächtig und unter 4 ist alles im grünen Bereich. Es folgten dann noch zwei weitere Biopsien je eine bei 60 ½ und 63 ¼ Jahren, die alle negativ waren. Die Verdopplungszeit ist 77,3 Monate also ca. 6 ½ Jahre. Bei frühzeitiger PSA-Vorsorgemessung jährlich wäre aufgrund des Kurvenverlaufs gar nicht die Idee entstanden, dass PCa vorliegen könnte. Aber auch die US-Untersuchung hätte dem Urologen signalisieren müssen, dass BPH vorliegt und eine einfache Berechnung mit dem ermittelten Volumen der Prostata multipliziert mit der Konstante des gutartigen PSA der Prostata hätte ergeben, dass BPH vorliegt. Aber die Mehrheit der Urologen hat ein ambivalentes Verhältnis zur Mathematik.
Auf der Patientenseite sieht es eher noch schlechter aus, wie meine Erfahrungen in diesem Forum gezeigt haben. Seit vielen Jahren führe ich immer wieder Diskussionen im Forum über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer frühzeitigen, jährlichen PSA-Vorsorgemessung, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Obige Darlegungen zeigen, dass die frühzeitige PSA-Vorsorgemessung alternativlos ist.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. In einem Folgebeitrag werde ich versuchen, den BPS zu bewegen, sich noch stärker in die PSA-Vorsorge zu engagieren. Deshalb habe ich auch dies Unterforum für meinen Thread gewählt.

----------


## michele

Gut gebrüllt, Leopard!

Michel

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Knut,

sehr gute Darstellung der Arbeit von H. Glättli. Meine Frage: Wird die "Glättli-Auswertung" inzwischen von der "Schulmedizin" als wertvoller Hinweis für PSA-Auswertungen anerkannt (oder fehlen den Medizinern die notwendige mathematische Ausbildung?)?

Ich habe mir schon 2010 eine Auswertung meiner PSA-Werte durch H. Glätti erstellen lassen - leider postoperativ. Auf Grund seiner  Auswertung fühle ich mich "übertherapiert". Aber was solls - ich jammere nicht gerne über Schnee von gestern.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## LowRoad

Auch ich würde der Schlussfolgerung von Glättli in Bezug auf die Frage Prostatakrebs oder kein Prostatakrebs bei steigenden PSA Werten zustimmen, so wie Knut sie uns versucht hat näher zu bringen. Sicher wäre es auch ein Riesenschritt vorwärts, wenn wir bei der PCA Früherkennung über die reine Schwellwertdiagnostik hinaus kommen würden.

Was Glättli uns mit dieser Analyse noch nicht verrät ist, ob es sich denn dabei um eine lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung handelt, die einer Therapie zugeführt werden sollte, oder ob es doch eher ein harmloser Alterskrebs ist, der auch gut mit AS versorgt wäre? *Thomsen und Kollegen* haben mal versucht dies anhand der PSA Verdopplungszeit bzw. der PSA Dynamik zu beurteilen, mit durchwachsenem Ergebnis!

Nach wie vor muss gelten: Keine Diagnostik ohne daraus folgende Therapieoption. Soll die generelle PSA Messung als Früherkennung anerkannt werden, muss sie ihre Evidenz beweisen  das fällt momentan etwas schwer. Sicher würden die neueren Biomarker Tests das PSA Ergebnis eindeutiger machen, bei allerdings hohen Kosten. PCA Früherkennung ist gut und wichtig, wenn wir zwischen harmlosen und gefährlichen Krebsen unterscheiden könnten. Der PSA Test ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss mit limitierter Aussagekraft, aber solange es nichts Besseres gibt, akzeptabel.

----------


## H.-H. Glättli

Hallo Knut Krueger,

Sie sind einer der ersten, der meine Arbeit verstanden hat; ganz grosses Kompliment! Nehmen sie bitte mit mir Kontakt auf: Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit wesentlich weiter gekommen, indem ich jetzt auch das langsam progrediente PCa automatisch auf der Grundlage von PSA-Werten diagnostizieren kann. Dieser dritte Typ sollte in vielen Fällen vor einer Therapie verschont werden! - Hinzu kommen noch weitere Erkenntnisse.

Freundliche Grüsse: H.-H. Glättli.

----------


## H.-H. Glättli

Hallo Werner,

Zu meinem Bedauern muss ich mitteilen, dass meine Arbeit z.B. von Urologen seit jeher bekämpft wird. Es hat aber noch niemand auch nur ein anscheinend wissenschaftliches Argument dagegen vorgebracht; ebensowenig hat jemand einer meiner Analysen widersprechen können. In diesem Forum hat sich schon vor längerer Zeit Prof. A. Böcking folgendermassen geäussert: "PSA Watch" (=damalige Bezeichnung für das heutige "PSA Alert) hat mir immer plausible Ergebnisse geliefert und bei meiner Beratung wesentliche Dienste geleistet. Noch nie hat mich "PSA Watch" in die Irre geführt. (Ende Zitat).

Grüsse: H.-.H. Glättli.

----------


## H.-H. Glättli

Hallo LowRoad,

Es gibt sehr grosse Unterschiede; meine Software erkennt objektiv und automatisch drei verschiedene Untergruppen von PCa:

1. Exponentiell wachsendes PCa,
2. Akzeleriert (d.h. schneller werdendes Wachstum des) PCa    und
3. Langsam progredientes oder retardiertes PCa.

In den Untergruppen 1 und 2 sollte man alle Fälle von PCa behandeln können.

In Untergruppe 3 findet man Fälle, die keine Behandlung benötigen: Patienten sterben mit ihrem PCa und nicht wegen ihrem PCa.

Derartiges ist seit 1935 bekannt. Weil das langsam progrediente PCa besonders einfach zu diagnostizieren ist, muss man vermuten, dass es bisher am nötigen Anreiz gefehlt hat, diese Art von PCa zu erforschen. Vielleicht findet einmal irgend wer heraus, welcher Art dieser fehlende Anreiz sein könnte.

Geben Sie mir bitte noch etwas Zeit: Ich werde meine Forschungsresultate dort publizieren, wo man mir keine Steine in den Weg legt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen:
H.-H. Glättli.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo H.-H. Glättli,

es ist für Dich und auch für andere Interessierte ziemlich frustrierend, daß Dein wissenschaftlioch begründeter Ansatz von den Fachleuten seit vielen Jahren ignoriert wird. Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen gehe ich davon aus, daß viele Übertheraprien vermieden werden könnten, wenn Deine Methode zur Auswertung von PSA-Reihen angewendet werden würde. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, daß genug PSA-Werte aus der Vergangenheit des Betroffenen vorliegen.

Was können wir tun? Die Überlegungen von Knut Krüger, den BPS auf das Thema anzusetzen, unterstütze ich voll. Es wäre eine sinvolle Aufgabe des BPS, sich um "neue" Überlegungen zur PSA-Auswertung zu kümmern. Die Mitglieder des BPS-Vorstandes haben doch Kontakte zu den Urologie-Professoren. Könnte nicht ein Student im Rahmen einer Dissertationsarbeit auf das Thema angesetzt werden? 

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Glättli-Alert

Hallo Forum,

auch ich habe mich vor etlichen Jahren intensiv mit der Methode Glättli beschäftigt und Herrn Glättli meine Werte damals bekannt gegeben, obwohl ich ja schon eine Therapie begonnen hatte. Mir ist bekannt, dass etliche Forumsuser Herrn Glättli ihre Daten übermittelt haben, um eine Verlaufsprognose bzw. überhaupt Hinweise zur möglichen Malignität zu bekommen. Was mir nicht bekannt ist, ist die Frage, ob Herr Glättli die Richtigkeit anhand eines Sets von realen Beobachtungen in einer Studie belegen konnte. Wer kann dazu etwas beitragen?

*"Die Hoffnung durch einen Stern ausdrücken, die Sehnsucht der Seele durch einen strahlenden Sonnenuntergang"*
(Vincent van Gogh)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ob Herr Glättli die Richtigkeit anhand eines Sets von realen Beobachtungen in einer Studie belegen konnte.


Das wäre wohl der grösste Wunsch von Herrn Glättli, aber bisher
findet er kaum Zugang zu den Urologen. Die sind halt keine
Mathematiker, sondern schneiden an weichem Zeug rum.

Entscheidend an PSA-Alert ist, dasd man damit den Anteil
des PSA durch BPH klar trennen kann von jeenem durch PCa.
Damit kann die Die Aggressivität bzw. Verdoppelungszeit nicht
nur des wenig aussagekräftigen Gesamt-PSA bewertet werden,
sondern eben jene des Krebses, ohne den störenden Einfluss
der BPH. Guck dazu in [3] die Aufteilung meines gemessenen
Verlaufes (schwarz) in zwei exponentielle Komponenten, blau
für BPH und rot für PCa.

Seine Daten bezieht H.H. Glättli aus verschiedenen Datenbanken,
unter anderem myprostate.eu, wodurch der Kontakt zwischen
ihm und mir zustandegekommen ist. Er bietet aber PSA-Alert
auch direkt an, vorderhand kostenlos, und schon mancher Forist 
hat sich seine Werte analysieren lassen. 
Er verfolgt routinemässig 'seine' Fälle und arbeitet auch
an der Auswertung der Verläufe.

Zugang zu PSA-Alert: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=download_center

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS: 
Ich meine, der hochbetagte Herr Glättli würde es schätzen
hier im Forum und bei Anfragen nicht geduzt zu werden.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zur Erinnerung - Rückblende:
*
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6087#post46087

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4953#post44953

*"Das Leben ist eine Komödie für den Denkenden und eine Tragödie für die, welche fühlen"*
(Hippokrates)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Nachdem die letzten 2 ½ Wochen gezeigt haben, dass es keine sachlichen Einwände an meinen Darlegungen gibt, möchte ich, wie angekündigt, nun versuchen, den BPS für das Projekt Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung zu begeistern.
Nachstehend führe ich noch einmal die Vorzüge des Verfahrens an

*1.* Durch den einfachen Trick von den laufenden jährlichen PSA-Kontrollmessungen jeweils die gutartige PSA-Grundlast der Prostata abzuziehen, ist, wenn die Differenz den festgelegten Schwellwert überschreitet, das sich entwickelnde PCa erfasst.

*2.* Die Schwellwertüberschreitung löst eine vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrollmessung aus, um das PCa zu bestätigen und wenn ja, spätestens innerhalb eines ¾ Jahres den Kurvenverlauf mit Verdopplungszeit sicher zu definieren.

*3.* Das hochaggressive PCa kann nur über die frühzeitige, jährliche Kontrollmessung in seiner Entstehung detektiert und somit aussichtsreich einer kurativen Therapie zugeführt werden.

*4.* Vermeidung unnötiger Biopsien, da eindeutig zwischen BPH und PCa unterschieden werden kann.

*5.* Das Zeitfenster einer aussichtsreichen, kurativen Behandlung wird normiert in Verdopplungszyklen dargestellt. Das normierte Zeitfenster wird nur durch den gemessenen Initial PSA-Wert und durch den per Definition festgelegten Grenzwert bestimmt.
Bei der PSA-Grenzwertdefinition 6,5 ergeben sich abhängig vom PSA-Initialwert nachfolgende Szenarien:

- Ein anzustrebender und voraussichtlich gängiger Initial PSA-Wert
  wird 0,2 sein. Daraus ergibt sich die Verdopplungsreihe
*0,2 → 0,4 → 0,8 → 1,6 → 3,2 → 6,4 = 5 Verdopplungszyklen* 

- Es wird dann abhängig von der Streuung der jährlichen PSA-   
  Werte und der Aggressivität auch höhere Initial PSA-Werte geben
  wie z.B. 0,4. Daraus resultiert die Verdopplungsreihe
*0,4 → 0,8 → 1,6 → 3,2 → 6,4 = 4 Verdopplungszyklen* 

- Bei sehr aggressiven PCa mit Verdopplungszeiten um 6 Monaten
  können aufgrund der jährlichen PSA-Messung auch noch höhere
  Initial PSA-Werte wie z.B. 0,8 auftreten. Daraus resultiert dann
  die Verdopplungsreihe
*0,8 → 1,6 → 3,2 → 6,4 = 3 Verdopplungszyklen* 

Es gibt natürlich als Initial PSA-Wert auch alle Werte zwischen den drei aufgeführten Beispielwerten und auch höhere als 0,8 sind theoretisch noch möglich. Ich wollte mit den obigen drei Beispielwerten aufzeigen, dass nur der Initial PSA-Wert und der definierte Grenzwert bestimmen, wieviel Entscheidungszeit mir zur Verfügung stehen und dass es extrem wichtig ist, durch frühzeitigen Beginn der jährlichen PSA-Vorsorgemessungen einen möglichst niedrigen Initial PSA-Wert im Falle eines sich entwickelnden PCa sicher zu stellen.
Bei einem hochaggressiven PCa mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 6 Monaten bei Erstdiagnose habe ich im ungünstigen Fall eines Initial PSA von 0,8 ein Zeitfenster von 3 Verdopplungszyklen, d.h. von 18 Monaten zur Verfügung. Davon benötige ich etwa 6 Monate, um über weitere PSA-Bestimmungen das PCa zu bestätigen, so dass mir auch in diesem ungünstigen Fall noch ein Jahr für meine Therapieentscheidung bleibt. Dies zeigt aber auch, dass nur über die Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung ein hochaggressiver PCa rechtzeitig erkannt und einer kurativen Therapie unterzogen werden kann. Bis das PCa anderweitig auffällig wird, sind die PSA-Werte jenseits von 20 einhergehend mit Kapseldurchbruch und begonnener Metastasierung.

Bei einem GS 7 ist ein gängiger Verdopplungswert ~ 2 Jahre und auch hier sind die Vorteile der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung offensichtlich, denn im günstigen Fall habe ich 5 x 2 = 10 Jahre und im ungünstigen Fall immer noch 3 x 2 = 6 Jahre als Zeitfenster zur Verfügung, womit ich bereits das PCa in seinen Anfängen mit besserer Erfolgsaussicht therapieren kann.

*6.* Und auch Betroffene mit erhöhten PSA-Werten können noch von diesem Verfahren profitieren, denn mit der mathematischen Überprüfung, ob eine oder zwei Exponentialfunktionen vorliegen, wird bei allen Männern mit *einer* ermittelten Exponentialfunktion, d.h. Vorliegen einer gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung BPH, Entwarnung gegeben und weiterer diagnostischer Aufwand insbesondere Biopsien unterlassen. Auch die Gruppe mit festgestellten *zwei* Exponentialfunktionen profitiert noch von dem Verfahren, da frühzeitiger erkannt wird, dass ein PCa vorliegt, und die korrekt ermittelte Verdopplungszeit liefert die entscheidende Information für die Therapiewahl.
Nach diesem nochmaligen Aufzeigen der Vorzüge des Verfahrens Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung komme ich zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen, nämlich den BPS dafür zu gewinnen, das Verfahren in der Praxis zu initiieren. Dazu möchte ich drei Personen aus dem BPS-Vorstand ansprechen, die auch hier im Forum durch ihre Aktivitäten bekannt sind.

*@ Ralf Damm*
Hallo Ralf,
Wir beide sind schon seit vielen Jahren von der Sinnhaftigkeit der regelmäßigen, jährlichen PSA-Vorsorgemessung überzeugt sowie von der Aussagekraft der Verdopplungszeit für die Aggressivitätsbeurteilung des PCa.
Mit dem kleinen Trick, die aktuelle, gutartige PSA-Grundlast von der laufenden, aktuellen PSA-Vorsorgemessung abzuziehen, und das Ergebnis als zweite Grafik/Kurve neben der gutartigen BPH Kurve im Diagramm zu führen, erhalte ich als Ergebnis eine horizontale Kurve im Bereich der Abszisse als sehr anschauliches Resultat, dass kein PCa vorliegt. Sobald der Differenzbetrag die ermittelte Schwellwertlinie überspringt, und die nachfolgenden zeitlich enger gestaffelten PSA-Messungen das Überspringen der Schwellwertlinie bestätigen, erhalte ich eine ansteigende Gerade ebenfalls als sehr anschauliches Ergebnis eines sich entwickelnden PCa, wobei die Steigung der Geraden ein Maß für die Verdopplungszeit ist. Ich habe diesen Ablauf der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung mit einem detektierten aggressiven PCa im nachfolgenden Diagramm dargestellt.



Dies einfach zu verstehende Grafikmodell sollte auch der Ärzteschaft vermittelt werden können, so dass die Zeit reif wäre, unter der Ägide des BPS eine Kampagne für eine Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung zu starten. Damit wird es dann gelingen, dem Wunschziel näher zu kommen, die Sterbeursache PK deutlich zu senken, d.h. eine Halbierung dürfte mittelfristig ein realistisches Ziel sein.
Ich habe bewusst das Forum als Plattform gewählt in der Hoffnung, dass sich auch Forumsmitglieder mit Fragen, Kritik oder Unterstützung zu dieser Thematik zu Wort melden, denn mein Ziel ist, dass am Ende der Diskussion die Überzeugung steht, dies Projekt muss zum Nutzen der zukünftigen Betroffenen realisiert werden.
Und so wünsche ich mir, lieber Ralf, ganz besonders Deine Unterstützung für dies Projekt im BPS-Vorstand zu werben, da mit einer starken, unabhängigen und anerkannten Organisation wie dem BPS der Projektstart gelingen und dieser infolge dann auch den Zuspruch in der Ärzteschaft erhalten wird.
Gruß Knut.

*@ silver dollar*
Hallo Guenther,
Für dies Projekt Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung ist es ein Glücksfall, dass Du als BPS Schatzmeister im Forum aktiv und von Beruf her IT-Fachmann bist.
Bei dem Anspruch einmal eine PSA-Vorsorge Deutschland weit zu erreichen, muss die Datenerfassung in einer zentralen Datenbank erfolgen. Mit diesem Forum verfügt der BPS für den Start über die erforderliche Hardware, so dass dieser wichtige Punkt bereits Kosten neutral ist. Für die Programmierung der Datenbankstrukturen und den Zugriffsmöglichkeiten der Ärzteschaft auf die Datenbank fallen Kosten an, die aber durch gute Vorbereitung niedrig gehalten werden können. Darunter verstehe ich, dass in einem kleinen Team, z.B. bestehend aus Ralf, Glättli und mir, der Umfang der zu erfassenden Daten, die Auswertungen und automatischen Hinweise an die Ärzteschaft sowie der Patienten-Datenschutz erarbeitet werden, und Holger über Zwischenergebnisse gleich informativ eingebunden wird. Und dann setzen wir uns einen Vormittag mit Holger zusammen, machen gegebenenfalls noch einige Nachbesserungen, und die Programmierung kann beginnen. Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass mein Teamvorschlag nicht abgesprochen wurde, aber ich schon überzeugt bin, dass beide Herren sehr interessiert sein werden, dies Projekt mit zu gestalten und zu initiieren, wenn es denn grünes Licht seitens des BPS geben würde.
Positive Auswirkungen aus diesem Projekt Intelligente PSA-Vorsorgemessung werden erst nach vielen Jahren sichtbar. Aber wir können auch die Gegenwart bedienen und Zweifel von Betroffenen lösen und Belastungen durch unnütze Biopsien verhindern. Das Thema bei PSA-Werten zwischen vier und acht, ob PCa vorliegt oder nicht, ist im Forum ein Dauerbrenner. Meine Rückfrage bei Herrn Glättli ergab, dass er mit vier ordentlichen Messwerten mathematisch prüfen kann, ob eine- dann BPH- oder zwei Exponential-Kurven- dann BPH + PCa- vorliegen mit Angabe der Verdopplungszeiten. Diese Möglichkeit wird sicherlich bei Urologen und Betroffenen die Popularität des Verfahren maßgeblich fördern.
Mit diesem Projekt besteht für den BPS die außergewöhnliche Chance etwas Außergewöhnliches zu gestalten und zu initiieren, das die Diagnostik des PCa revolutionieren wird. Und es gibt nur Gewinner, und zwar

- Die Krankenkassen und damit die Gemeinschaft, da über die kostengünstige Intelligente PSA-Messung eindeutige Ergebnisse geliefert werden. Teure, aufwendige Untersuchungen wie bildgebende Verfahren oder Fusionsbiopsien, die etwas suchen, was nicht da ist, erübrigen sich.

- Die Betroffenen erhalten eindeutige Diagnosen, nämlich es ist BPH oder PCa + BPH. Für das PCa wird gleich die korrekte Verdopplungszeit einschließlich den echten PCa PSA-Wert mitgeliefert, so dass sofort entschieden werden kann, ob AS oder eine kurative Therapie sinnvoll ist und bei letzterer, ob Eile angesagt ist oder ob für die Prüfung der Therapieoptionen genügend Zeit zur Verfügung steht.

- Die Ärzteschaft braucht Ihre Patienten nicht mehr zu vertrösten, sondern kann mit eindeutigen Ergebnissen aufwarten und das peinliche Herumstochern im Kaffeesatz erübrigt sich.


Ich hoffe, lieber Guenther, dass ich Dir die enormen Vorteile der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung näherbringen konnte. Es muss nicht viel Geld in die Hand genommen werden, um das Projekt zu initiieren und mit den vorhandenen Strukturen des BPS zu einer Erfolgsgeschichte zu machen. Risiken gibt es keine, denn die PSA-Messung hat sich seit Jahrzehnten bewährt. Es wurde nur von der urologischen Fachwelt die mathematische Auswirkung der Addition zweier Exponential-Funktionen mit sehr unterschiedlichen Verdopplungszeiten nicht verstanden, die dann auch noch dummerweise in den PSA-Bereich der meisten Erstdiagnosen fällt. Mit dem einfachen Trick die gutartige PSA-Grundlast der Prostata bei den Vorsorgemessungen von den ermittelten Messwerten abzuziehen, habe ich die Prostata ausgeblendet quasi eine mathematische Prostatektomie vorgenommen. Nur repräsentieren die ermittelten Werte kein Rezidiv sondern das PCa der Prostata. Entschuldige bitte, dass ich noch einmal wieder versucht habe, eine andere, hoffentlich noch verständlichere Erklärung für die Vorteile der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung zu bringen.
Ich möchte Dich ganz herzlich bitten, Dich im BPS-Vorstand für eine Realisierung des Projektes zum Wohle aller zukünftig Betroffenen einzubringen.
Herzlichst
Knut

*Als weitere Information zu dieser Thematik möchte ich nun die Drei Fragen, die man nicht beantworten kann von Herrn Glättli bringen:*

*Drei Fragen, die man nicht beantworten kann*
*Frage 1:*
Herr X sammelt Münzen: Er beschränkt sich auf lediglich zwei Sorten: Goldmünzen Rand (Südafrika, ca. Sfr. 1500.--) und 1 oder 2 Rappen Kupfermünzen aus der Schweiz. Kürzlich gab er bekannt, dass er genau 3 000 Stück beisammen hat.
*Ist er Millionär?*
*Um das zu entscheiden müssen wir doch wissen, wie die Zusammensetzung dieser Münzensammlung aussieht: Wir müssen die beiden Arten von Münzen voneinander unterschei*den können!*
*Frage 2:*
Herr Y ist als Koch für seine Beeren-Desserts berühmt. Gerüchten zufolge soll man aber schon einen Kobold in seiner Küche beobachtet haben, der  hie und da Toll*kir*schen un*ter seine Heidelbeeren mischt.  Einige Gäste waren verunsichert und frag*ten nach, ob das nicht gefährlich wäre.  Man versicherte sie aber, dass man Ih*nen immer die Ge*samt*zahl der Beeren bekanntgeben würde, damit sie genau orien*tiert wären.
*Ist das in Ordnung?*
*Auf keinen Fall: Wir müssen doch wissen, wie viel Tollkirschen darin sind, d.h. wir müs*sen Tollkirschen von Heidelbeeren unterscheiden können*
*Frage 3:*
PSA (Gehalt des Blutserums an Prostata-spezifischem Antigen) besteht generall und lang*fristig aus zwei möglichen Beiträgen PSABPHa bedingt durch die gut*ar*tige Ver*grös*serung der Pro*stata* (*BPH) und PSAPCa bedingt durch ein Prostata-Karzinom (PCa). Vgl. hierzu die Literaturstellen *1 - 3.* Ein Patient hat gesamthaft in seinem Blut 8 ng/ml.
*Besteht Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs, der eine Biopsie erfordert ?*
*Das kann man ebenso wenig sagen, wie man die ersten beiden Fragen beantworten kann! Wir müssen wiederum die beiden Beiträge PSA*BPH *und* *PSA*PCa *(von BPH und PCa) an den PSA-Ge*samtwert voneinan*der unterscheiden können, was dank der Arbei*ten des Schrei*ben*den seit 2004 mög*lich ist.*
Auch in diesem Fall kommt man um das Unterscheiden nicht herum! - Wenn man sich mit* Grenzwerten auf den einzig der direkten Messung zugäng*li*chen PSA-Ge*samt*wert abzustüt*zen versucht, vermischt man die Einflüsse von BPH und PCa (=Summe von 2 Unbe*kannten!) miteinander. Da*mit be*geht man einen schwe*ren Denk*fehler der Kategorie 2+2=5, der systema*tisch 50% bis 80% falsch-posi*tive Hinweise auf PCa er*zeugen muss!
*Literatur-Angaben*
*1.* Stamey TA, MacNeal JE, Freiha FS, Redwine E.: Prostate-specific antigen as a serum marker for adenocarcinoma of the prostate. N Engl J Med 1987; 317, October, 909-16
*2.* Stamey TA, Kabalin JN, MacNeal JE, Freiha F, Redwine E. et al.: Prostate-spe*cific an*tigen in the diagnosis and treatment of adenocarcinoma of the prostate: II. Radical prostatectomy treated patients. J Urol 141, May 1989; 1076-83
*3. * Schmid HP, McNeal JE, Stamey TA. Observations on the Doubling Time of Prostate Cancer. CANCER, Vol. 71, No. 6, March 15, 1993 
*H.-H. Glättli, dipl. Phys. ETH*
Drei Fragen h.doc 11.03.22-421
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Anfangs denkt man, das ist etwas zum Schmunzeln. Wenn man dann zur Frage 3 kommt, wird einem nach und nach die Ernsthaftigkeit bewusst. Man kann zuerst gar nicht das Unfassbare glauben, dass die Urologen aufgrund von Hausnummern biopsieren, und man fragt sich, was haben mir die Urologen da angetan?*


*@ Günter Feick, Vorsitzender des BPS*
Sehr geehrter Herr Feick,
Lieber Günter,
Heute geht es einmal nicht um die DNA-Ploidie sondern um die ganz banale PSA-Messung. Zu meiner Überraschung habe ich auf der Homepage des BPS unter der Rubrik Vorsorge und Früherkennung nicht mehr die frühere, eindeutige Stellungnahme, dass es zum PSA-Test als Vorsorge und damit Früherkennung keine Alternative gibt, gefunden. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Grundeinstellung weiterhin vertreten wird.
Ich zitiere aus der BPS-Broschüre Prostatakrebs Patienteninformation
_Dies zeigt, dass das PSA kein prostatakrebsspezifischer Tumormarker, sondern ein sogenannter Organmarker ist, der keinen verlässlichen Ursachenzusammenhang zwischen PSA-Wert und Prostatakrebs herzustellen vermag._

Diese Aussage ist natürlich falsch und fällt unter die drei Fragen des Herrn Glättli, die sich nicht beantworten lassen. Ich muss die Auftrennung in gutartiges und bösartiges PSA vornehmen, wie ich es mit der mathematischen Prostatektomie- diese Begriffsschöpfung gefällt mir immer besser- erreiche, und dann gibt es keine unnütze, weitere Diagnostik mehr. Mir ist unbegreiflich, wie über Jahrzehnte PSA-Test dieser einfache, logische Ansatz nicht erkannt wurde. Dies ist kein Ruhmesblatt für die Urologie weltweit.


Es werden jeden Tag unnütz Männer gepiesackt, (seelisch)gefoltert.Es wird jeden Tag Volksvermögen vernichtet.Es sterben jeden Tag Männer an PCa, die nicht sterben müssten! 
Deshalb, lieber Günter, muss schnell gehandelt werden, und der BPS als unabhängige Organisation kann dies! Trommle Deine Vorstandschaft zusammen, und wenn es noch Fragen gibt, stehen Herr Glättli und ich zur Verfügung.
Es ist natürlich auch für den BPS die große Chance, ein Zeichen von internationaler Bedeutung zu setzen und eine Datenbank von einmal unschätzbarem Wert für Forschung und Lehre aufzubauen.
Meine Ausführungen sowie die vorgetragenen Argumente werden, so hoffe ich, die BPS-Vorstandschaft beflügeln, dies Projekt durchzuführen.
Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

*@ Forum*
Da die Mathematik nicht jedermanns Sache ist, habe ich ein kleines Video in Form einer ablaufenden DIA-Schau erstellt. Das Video
https://youtu.be/4AzUU2z1WCo
zeigt den Ablauf der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung am Beispiel eines 40-jährigen Familienvaters.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Knut,




> *@ Forum
> Da die Mathematik nicht jedermanns Sache ist, habe ich ein kleines Video in Form einer ablaufenden DIA-Schau erstellt. Das Video
> https://youtu.be/4AzUU2z1WCo
> zeigt den Ablauf der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung am Beispiel eines 40-jährigen Familienvaters.
> Gruß Knut.*


leider lässt sich das Video nicht öffnen. Sicher kannst du die Steuerung ändern.

Winfried

----------


## knut.krueger

Es sollte nun funktionieren. Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich noch einmal um Nachricht.
Gruß Knut

----------


## W.Rellok

Zitat Knut




> Es sollte nun funktionieren


Es funktioniert. Vielen Dank! 

Für meine Kollegen aus der Zunft der Urologen eine große Herausforderung.

Winfried

----------


## Heribert

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Übersicht bei Youtube. Für jeden Mann dem Gesundheits-, Lebens- und Familienvorsorge etwas bedeutet, lesenswert.
Beim Millitär würde man sagen: "Soldatensicher erklärt!" Den Link habe ich meinem Urologen per eMail geschickt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Knut,

ich möchte vorschlagen, Deine Folien auch bei Slideshare hochzuladen. Die Folien erscheinen dann mit Pfeilen zum navigieren und man kann die Folien im Browser im eigenen Tempo durchblättern. Bei YouTube muss man warten bis die Nächste automatisch angezeigt wird.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SlideShare

http://de.slideshare.net/

Gruß

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hallo Knut,
> 
> ich möchte vorschlagen, Deine Folien auch bei Slideshare hochzuladen. Die Folien erscheinen dann mit Pfeilen zum navigieren und man kann die Folien im Browser im eigenen Tempo durchblättern. Bei YouTube muss man warten bis die Nächste automatisch angezeigt wird.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SlideShare
> 
> http://de.slideshare.net/
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Superguter Vorschlag!

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo Knut,
wie kann in diesem Modell eine PSA-Erhöhung durch eine Prostatitis berücksichtigt werden? Die kommt doch oft noch zu den beiden Anteilen hinzu und lässt sich vermutlich nicht so elegant mathematisch beschreiben.

Gruß
Norbert

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Knut
So einfach, wie Du beschrieben hast, oder noch viel einfacher, 
wie ich es jetzt beschreibe, wäre das, wenn Alle so präzis auf
auf einer mathematischen Kurve liegende PSA-Werte hätten, wie ich:
 Man bräuchte  nur eine Gerade (grün*) zu ziehen zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Messpunkt
und schauen, ob die weiteren Punkte auf oder unter dieser Geraden liegen. Dann wäre alles gut.
Liegen die Punkte aber zunehmend oberhalb, und wird die Kurve steiler, dann wäre es wohl Krebs.
Hätten ich oder mein Kardiologe das so gehandhabt, wären wir bereits nach der dritten Messung
vom Jahresrhytmus auf Messungen alle drei Monate übergegangen, also zwei Jahre früher,
als tatsächlich geschehen.
Auch PSA-VZ und gar PSA-Velocity hätten zu diesem Ergebnis geführt, aber was will man:
Wenn selbst die Urologen diese simplen Tools nicht kennen, woher soll dann ein Hausarzt oder
Kardiologe sowas wissen? Mein Urologe fertigt Handskizzen des PSA-Verlaufes an in linearer Skala!

Schaut man aber die frühen PSA-Verläufe unserer Mitbetroffenen in myprostate.eu an,
stellt man ernüchtert fest, dass da sehr oft Wackelkurven resultieren, wohl mehr geprägt
von Prostataentzündungen als von BPH und PCa. Dann gilt es erst mal alle Werte zu streichen,
die höher waren als ein folgender Wert. Mit der Spekulation, die verbleibenden Werte seien 
nur wenig von Entzündung geprägt, kann man vielleicht eine Tendenz erkennen in der
logarithmischen Skala, genauer noch mit H.H. Glättlis Analyse.
 (Man beachte den 8. Punkt meiner Messreihe: Der liegt deutlich über der Kurve und wurde 
von Herrn Glättli bei der Analyse nicht verwendet: Meine Prostata schrie damals vor Schmerz, 
sie war Minuten vor der Blutabnahme zwölf mal biopsiert worden.)

So, was hätte nun die "rechtzeitige" Auswertung meiner Musterkurve nach PSA-VZ,
PSA-Velocity, Glättli, Knut oder meiner simplen graphischen Methode gebracht?
Nun, ich wäre zwei Jahre früher biopsiert und prostatektomiert worden und hätte mir wohl 
einige Kapseldurchbrüche gespart, aber ein Lokalrezidiv hatte ich ohnehin nie. Ich wäre 
zwei Jahre früher Krebspatient geworden und könnte jetzt bald das Siebenjahrejubiläum
bejammern. Guckt man den Nach-RPE-Anstieg rechts im Bild an, und zeichnet die 
entsprechende Gerade (dunkelrot*), verlängert diese um etwa acht Dekaden (entsprechend 
etwa 20 Verdoppelungszyklen oder zweimal die Höhe der Glättli-Grafik) nach unten,
findet man den Ursprung der alles entscheidenden Metastase in Bild [4] im Alter von 54 Jahren, 
also klar VOR der irgendmöglichen Entdeckung meines Krebses. Prost!

Der Wert der Analyse des PSA-Verlaufes liegt nicht in der Früherkennung solcher aggressiven
Muster, sondern darin, jene Betroffenen zu finden, die entweder lediglich das BPH-typische 
sehr langsame exponentielle Wachstumsmuster aufweisen (blaue Linie) oder dazu ein 
_langsam_ wachsendes PCa-Signal. Dessen graphische Extrapolation wiese darauf hin,
dass der Betreffende noch lange keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Krebs bekommen wird.
Diese Männer braucht man nicht zu biopsieren, sondern lediglich weiter den PSA-Verlauf 
zu überwachen. Liegen die neueren Werte über der bisherigen Geraden , wird öfter gemessen. 
Fallen die Werte wieder zurück auf die grüne* Gerade, wars eine Entzündung. Bleibt die Kurve 
steiler, wird der Krebs aggressiver geworden sein. Das wäre dann der Zeitpunkt zum Handeln.

Nun hat Glättlis Analyseprogramm eine weitaus bessere Fähigkeit, auch wackelige
Verläufe zu analysieren, als das Auge es in der Grafik erkennen kann. Daher, lieber Knut:

Weniger messen, mehr rechnen!

Begonnen mit 50 bzw. bei erblicher Vorbelastung mit 45, und eine erste
Nachmessung nach drei Jahren reicht, _wenn_ man sich überhaupt dem Screening 
unterziehen will (Mir hat es eine  RPE gebracht, obwohl eine sofortige Hormontherapie 
bei ersten Beschwerden - rückblickend gesehen - vollkommen ausgereicht hätte, 
um mich in meinen heutigen, etwas kläglichen Zustand zu versetzen).

Carpe diem!
Konrad


*Nachtrag:
Ich schiebe die um die im Text erwähnten grünen und dunkelroten
Geraden ergänzte Grafik nach. Wir man sieht, weicht die grüne,
durch die ersten beiden Werte gezeichnete Gerade nur wenig von
der blauen BPH-Geraden ab. Liegt grüne Linie die steil, zeigt also
eine kurze VZ, bedarf es ohnehin keiner grossen Analyse, 
sondern baldiger Nachmessung.

----------


## Georg_

> Bei dem Anspruch einmal eine PSA-Vorsorge Deutschland weit zu erreichen,  muss die Datenerfassung in einer zentralen Datenbank erfolgen


Was ist denn damit geplant? Kann man nicht mit dem Programm von Herrn Glättli von den PSA-Kontrollmessungen jeweils die gutartige PSA-Grundlast der Prostata abziehen und erhält das Ergebnis ob PCa vorliegt oder nicht?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was ist denn damit geplant? Kann man nicht mit dem Programm von Herrn Glättli von den PSA-Kontrollmessungen jeweils die gutartige PSA-Grundlast der Prostata abziehen und erhält das Ergebnis ob PCa vorliegt oder nicht?


Hallo Georg
Die Glättli-Analyse ist ein brillianter Gedanke, der sich auch in retrospektiven
Studien aufgrund von myprostate und anderen Datenbanken bestätigt hat.
Soll PSA-Alert mehr werden als das, ist es höchste Zeit, dass H.H. Glättli
sein Knowhow weitergeben kann, und dass damit bald eine Studie begonnen
wird an 'jungen' Männern, um zu beweisen (oder widerlegen), dass PSA-Alert 
den bisherigen kruden Faustregeln vieler Urologen überlegen ist.
Falls der BPS in der Lage ist, ein solches Projekt anzureissen, bin ich sehr
gerne bereit, dieses direkt oder mit einem testamentarischen Legat zu unterstützen.
Blosse Datenanhäufung hingegen bringt nix.

Konrad


PS: 
Bitte beachte die Ergänzung meines obigen Beitrags #21 um eine weitere Grafik,
die ich erst nach deinem Beitrag #22  eingefügt habe.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

Du siehst die Dinge zu emotional auf Deinen Fall bezogen. Ich beginne einmal mit den einfachen Dingen




> *Konrad:* Weniger messen, mehr rechnen!


Was meinst Du, was an Deinem aufgeführten Beispiel mit dem 8. Messpunkt passiert wäre, wenn Du vorher nur zwei Messpunkte gehabt hättest? Nämlich gar nichts, und es wäre eine falsche Kurve berechnet worden.
Bei Messwerten gibt es unter Fachleuten, die in Entwicklung und Forschung einmal gearbeitet haben, kein Dissens, und es heißt messen, messen und noch einmal messen, denn nur dann kann ich andere Faktoren wie Prostatitis, falsche Zeitpunkte der Blutentnahme, Fehlverhalten des Patienten vor der Blutentnahme usw. ausblenden durch *Rechnen*.




> *Konrad:* Der Wert der Analyse des PSA-Verlaufes liegt  nicht in der Früherkennung solcher aggressiven Muster, sondern darin,  jene Betroffenen zu finden, *die entweder lediglich das BPH-typische sehr langsame exponentielle Wachstumsmuster aufweisen*


Dies habe ich mehrfach in meinem Beitrag angeführt. Du verstehst meinen Beitrag nicht, denn es geht mir nicht darum Herrn Glättli auszustechen sondern den BPS zu überzeugen, sich in dies Projekt zu engagieren. Ich bin immer noch Unternehmer und weiß, was zu tun ist, den Kunden vom eigenen Produkt zu überzeugen.
Nachstehend habe ich ein Doppelfoto eingestellt



Wenn ich das linke Foto mit seitenlangen Erklärungen der BPS-Vorstandschaft präsentieren würde, dann könnte ich das Projekt begraben, da niemand die Zusammenhänge verstehen bzw. die Zeit aufwenden würde, dies zu verstehen. Deshalb habe ich mich trotz meiner knapp bemessenden Zeit hingesetzt, die Abläufe verständlich zu gestalten, was mir ja wohl gelungen ist, wie Heribert bestätigt hat.
Damit es nicht neue Missverständnisse gibt, möchte ich festhalten, dass mir die Darstellung von Herrn Glättli aus mathematischer Sicht sehr gefällt, da die mathematischen Zusammenhänge hervorragend dargestellt sind. Aber wie schon Herr Glättli anmerkte, bin ich einer der Wenigen, die das verstanden haben.




> *Konrad:* So, was hätte nun die "rechtzeitige" Auswertung  meiner Musterkurve nach PSA-VZ, PSA-Velocity, Glättli, Knut oder meiner  simplen graphischen Methode gebracht?
> Nun, ich wäre zwei Jahre  früher biopsiert und prostatektomiert worden und hätte mir wohl einige  Kapseldurchbrüche gespart, aber ein Lokalrezidiv hatte ich ohnehin nie.  Ich wäre zwei Jahre früher Krebspatient geworden und könnte jetzt bald  das Siebenjahrejubiläum bejammern.


Es ist natürlich menschlich sehr verständlich, dass man versucht die eigene prekäre Situation als unabwendbares Schicksal zu sehen. Ich halte Deine Ausführungen zu der Entstehung Deiner Hauptmetastase, die erst mit dem Nachschieben der zweiten Grafik zu verstehen waren, für sehr gewagt. Dies würde nämlich bedeuten, dass der Krebs ab einer gewissen Aggressivität bereits gestreut hat, bevor der Haupttumor überhaupt nachweisbar wird, und es in keinem Stadium Heilung geben kann. Das von Dir angeführte entartete Einzellenmodell dient als Begründung, dass dann über die Teilungen gemäß der Verdopplungszeit das Zellen-Konglomerat heranwächst. Dies ist wohl die Hypothese von Prof. Böcking, die aber, wie seine Aussagen zur Strahlentherapie, so nicht stimmen kann. Nehmen wir helmut.a.g. Seine Verdopplungszeit ist vier Jahre und bei den üblichen, angeführten 25 Verdopplungszeiten müsste er heute um die 110 Jahre alt sein- dafür hat er sich sehr gut gehalten-, wenn er denn seine entartete Prostatazelle gleich bei der Geburt erhalten hätte.
Ich bin ein Fan der Verdopplungszeiten zur PCa Beurteilung aber erst, wenn ich diese messen kann. Und bis jetzt halte ich auch einen aggressiven PCa bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung für heilbar, und deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass nur über eine frühzeitige jährliche PSA-Messung dieser detektiert werden kann.




> *Konrad:* Blosse Datenanhäufung hingegen bringt nix.





> Bei dem Anspruch einmal eine PSA-Vorsorge Deutschland weit zu erreichen,  muss die Datenerfassung in einer zentralen Datenbank erfolgen





> *Georg_:* Was ist denn damit geplant? Kann man nicht mit  dem Programm von Herrn Glättli von den PSA-Kontrollmessungen jeweils die  gutartige PSA-Grundlast der Prostata abziehen und erhält das Ergebnis  ob PCa vorliegt oder nicht?


Es werden nicht Daten gesammelt/angehäuft, sondern die Daten werden gebraucht, um ordentliche Aussagen und Kurvenberechnungen machen zu können.
Einzeldaten nützen nichts, lieber Georg, und wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, dann schaue das Video an, auch wenn es etwas länger dauert, und Du wirst verstehen, warum es sinnvoll ist, die Daten zentral zu erfassen, und dies nicht den einzelnen Ärzten zu überlassen. Neben den PSA-Daten wird man auch Alter, Größe, Gewicht, welche Therapien bei PCa, PSA-Werte nach Therapie usw. erfassen. In der Datenbank können die Informationen nach unterschiedlichen Ideen/Vorgaben ausgewertet werden. Es wäre eine Versündigung an unseren Nachkommen, so ein Projekt ohne Datenbank auszuführen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Georg_

Das Video hatte ich mir angesehen, daher auch mein Vorschlag mit Slideshare. Darin war aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann keine Datenbank angesprochen worden.

----------


## Heribert

Wenn man das Gros der Männer, trotz der gegenteiligen Meinung über den Sinn von PSA-Tests, für den Test als Früherkennung gewinnen will, müssen verständliche Argumente wie Knuts Beispiel her. In dieser Klarheit gibt es m.W. keine Veröffenlichung, die Früherkennung von PCa bei mehr als 90% Sicherheit ausmachen wird. 

Ob dann das daraus resultierende "PCa-Positiv" Ergebnis den Einzelnen aufgrund invasiver Eingriff-Nachteile zur Entscheidung bringt weiter abzuwarten oder bereits früher invasiv einzugreifen, kann oder will eine solche Testreihe nicht beeinflussen. - Außerdem bestehen inzwischen bildgebende Verfahren, die dem Betroffenen noch mehr Sicherheit für eine Entscheidung belassen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

> ...In dieser Klarheit gibt es m.W. keine Veröffenlichung, die Früherkennung von PCa bei mehr als 90% Sicherheit ausmachen wird...


In welchen Studien hat denn die Glättli-Analyse eine Spezifität von über 90% zeigen können? Und, die Frage sei dann auch noch gestattet, bei welcher Sensitivität, und bei welchem positivem und negativem Vorhersagewert?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

Du holst einen ja wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück  :L&auml;cheln:  Wenn Ärzte die Glättli-Analyse einsetzen sollen so wird erst nach einer Studie verlangt die nachweist, dass die Ergebnisse richtiger sind als die bisherigen Grenzwerte. Dies kann man gut retrospektiv machen, vielleicht kann der BPS eine solche Studie fördern.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
ja, das wäre ein erster Ansatz. Leicht und kostengünstig durchzuführen. Allerdings mit beschränkter Aussagekraft, da man die nicht operativ behandelten Patienten nicht einbeziehen könnte. Trotzdem, würde ich eine solche Studie durchaus begrüßen.

Es macht halt wenig Sinn, möglichst viele Prostatakrebspatienten aufzuscheuchen, die vielleicht gar keine behandlungsbedürftige Erkrankung haben. Solche mathematischen Kunststückchen erwecken leicht den Eindruck der Objektivität, die möglicherweise gar nicht besteht.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke man braucht die Daten von durchgeführten Biopsien und den davor festgestellten letzten drei PSA Werten. Dann kann man sehen, ob Krebs festgestellt wurde oder nicht und vergleicht dies mit der Vorhersage nach der Glättli-Analyse.

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
Biopsie Ergebnisse sind nicht unbedingt als Referenz tauglich, da postoperativ zu oft ein Upstaging erfolgt. Warum nicht einfach den pathologischen Befund hernehmen und anhand der vortherapeutischen PSA Werte versuchen zu ergründen, ob die Glättli-Methode eine bessere prädiktive Aussage in Bezug auf signifikante Tumore (Gleason ≥7b) ermöglicht hätte, im Vergleich zu einer einfachen PSA Schwellwertbetrachtung, einer PSA-DT Analyse oder halt einem mpMRT. Wenn man das kennt, kann man schauen wie groß die Area Under The Curve ist. Eine abschließende Wertung muss natürlich auch die ökonomischen Aspekte mit einbeziehen!

----------


## Heribert

> In welchen Studien hat denn die Glättli-Analyse eine Spezifität von über 90% zeigen können? Und, die Frage sei dann auch noch gestattet, bei welcher Sensitivität, und bei welchem positivem und negativem Vorhersagewert?


So weit ich die erklärte Untersuchungsabfolge in Knuts Youtube Beitrag verstehe, ist von einer Glättli-Analyse keine Rede. sondern lediglich von der deutlich höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer über 11 Jahre laufenden Testreihe Klarheit zu gewinnen, ob weitere auch invasive Untersuchungen erforderlich werden. Bislang mit dem Schwellenwert von 4 ng/ml ist bestenfalls eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30% zu erreichen. Man möge mir nachsehen, wenn ich für die Wahrscheinllichkeit von mehr als 90% keine Studie anführen kann, sondern nur die mathematische Wahrscheinlichkeit per Biopsie einen Tumor vorzufinden! 

Von etwas Anderem ist in Knuts youtube-Beitrag nicht die Rede!

----------


## LowRoad

*Heribert,*
wo ist denn diese 11 Jahre laufende Testreihe publiziert? Weißt du eventuell mehr als Herr Glättli selbst, denn der meint weiter oben:




> Geben Sie mir bitte noch etwas Zeit: Ich werde meine Forschungsresultate dort publizieren, wo man mir keine Steine in den Weg legt.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Andy,

ich schrieb und schreibe von der *mathematischen Wahscheinlichkeit*, die Knut in seinem Filmchen bei Youtube aufzeigt, *relativ* sicher bei einer Biopsie einen Tumor in der Prostata vorzufinden. Was ich als besser ansehe, als sich auf die Leitlinie zu verlassen mit ihrem PSA-Schwellenwert von 4ng/ml.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

@ LowRoad




> *LowRoad:* In welchen Studien hat denn die  Glättli-Analyse eine Spezifität von über 90% zeigen können? Und, die  Frage sei dann auch noch gestattet, bei welcher Sensitivität, und bei  welchem positivem und negativem Vorhersagewert?


Mein lieber LR,
Es geht hier nicht um Herrn Glättlis Analyse sondern um Knuts PSA-Screening. Es empfiehlt sich immer, erst die Beiträge zu lesen, bevor man sich äußert. Und wenn man Sie nicht versteht, dann ist es besser, nichts zu sagen.




> *LowRoad:*  Es macht halt wenig Sinn, möglichst viele  Prostatakrebspatienten aufzuscheuchen, die vielleicht gar keine  behandlungsbedürftige Erkrankung haben.


Wenn Du die Vorsorge ablehnst, so ist das eben Deine Meinung, und da halte ich es mit Dr. Bob Jeder hat das Recht auf seine falsche Meinung.
An den Universitätskliniken geht der Zug in Richtung individueller Therapie abhängig von der Diagnose. Es geht nicht mehr automatisch auf den Operationstisch. Da lebst Du, lieber LR, noch in der Vergangenheit. Erkundige Dich einmal bei Prof. Schostak, wie er heute vorgeht.




> *LowRoad:* Solche mathematischen Kunststückchen erwecken leicht den Eindruck der Objektivität, die möglicherweise gar nicht besteht.


Ich habe heute meiner Enkelin- 13 Jahre alt und in der 8. Klasse des 12 Jahre Gymnasium- nachfolgende kleine Aufgabe gestellt:
x + y = 2,7
Prompt kam, Opa, willst Du mich veräppeln? Ich brauche eine zweite Gleichung, oder Du musst mir einen Wert für x oder y geben.
Bravo!!! war meine Antwort.
Da ich inzwischen verunsichert bin, was so alles unter mathematische Kunststücke fällt, gebe ich zum allgemeinen Verständnis nachfolgende Erläuterungen:
x und y stehen in der Mathematik für Unbekannte. x verwende ich für das PSA der BPH und y für das PSA des PCa.
Wenn Du, lieber LR, nun mein Video anschaust, dann lernst Du, dass die ersten vier Messwerte dazu dienen, die BPH-Kurve mit Verdopplungszeit sicher zu bestimmen. Damit kann ich für den fünften Messwert des Videos für die BPH-Kurve den Wert berechnen, und somit ist mir x = 2,67 bekannt, und die Forderung meiner Enkelin erfüllt. Ich stelle nun die Gleichung um
y = 2,7  x = 2,7  2,67 = 0,03
Dies Ergebnis findest Du wieder im Video als ersten roten Punkt in der Grafik auf der 0,1 Linie.
Deine Forderung nach einer Studie für den Mathematikstoff der 7./8. Gymnasium Klasse empfinde ich doch schon als sehr übertrieben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Knut,
warum nur so viel Überheblichkeit und Polemik gegenüber LOWROAD - echt schade. Alphatierproblematk ?
Da ihr beide echte Hochkaräter des Forums seid, würde ich mir gegenseitige Achtung wünschen. Das Forum profitiert von euch beiden enorm.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Skipper,

PSA-Screening ist eine Herzensangelegenheit von mir, sicherlich auch meiner zwei Söhne wegen. Heribert hat LowRoad zweimal sehr höflich auf die richtigen Zusammenhänge hingewiesen, leider erfolglos.
Ich habe mir dann LRs Aussagen, auf meine Beiträge bezogen, vorgenommen und mit meinen Antworten ins richtige Licht gerückt. Es geht hier nicht um Verdienste der Vergangenheit, sondern ich versuche mit meiner Aktion in der Gegenwart die Zukunft zu verbessern, nämlich die PK-Sterberate zu verringern.
Da ich LR aus vielen Streitdiskussionen gut kenne, weiß ich, dass diese Provokation von ihm gewollt ist, wobei sich mir die Gründe nicht erschließen.
Ich will mit meiner Aktion in diesem Thread den BPS überzeugen, dies Projekt der Intelligenten PSA-Vorsorgemessung zu vertreten, um den nun mehr als dreißig Jahre währenden urologischen Dornröschenschlaf zu beenden. Und deshalb bin ich gegen das unqualifizierte Störfeuer rigoros vorgegangen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Heribert,*
ich kann leider auch in den so märchenhaft konstruierten Daten in Knuts Youtube Slideshow keine 90%ige Spezifität erkennen, mit der die _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_, so nenne ich sie jetzt mal, Prostatakrebs vorhersagen könnte.

Natürlich kann ich eine generelle Diagnoseempfehlung nicht entlang eines konstruierten Datensatzes versuchen zu _beweisen_. Wenn man, wie ich, die Früherkennung verbessern möchte, dann muss dies anhand von Studien erfolgen. Mathematische Überlegungen können lediglich Hypothesen aufstellen. Nehmt doch einfach mal die Myprostate Daten und wendet die 'Glättli/Krüger Methode' darauf an  gerne auch unter Zuhilfenahme von mathematischem Hilfspersonal jeden Alters  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,

Gut, das Rückrudern hat nun begonnen.




> *LowRoad:* ich kann leider auch in den so märchenhaft  konstruierten Daten in Knuts Youtube Slideshow keine 90%ige Spezifität  erkennen, mit der die _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_, so nenne ich sie jetzt mal, Prostatakrebs vorhersagen könnte.


Es gibt keine Glättli/Krüger Methode. Mein Ansatz ist ein ganz anderer, nämlich das PSA-Screening hoffähig zu machen und am Ende steht die Biopsie, soweit es dann den PSA-Anstieg über die Schwellwertlinie gibt und dieser durch weitere Messungen bestätigt wird. Dazu bedarf es keine Studien, keine Aufarbeitung von irgendwelchen Daten. Diese Vorgehensweise, aufgrund des PSA-Wertes zu biopsieren, ist gängige Praxis. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Dich intensiv mit den Drei Fragen des Herrn Glättli zu beschäftigen. Vielleicht fällt dann irgendwann einmal der Groschen. Ganz habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

> *Lieber Heribert,*
> ich kann leider auch in den so *märchenhaft konstruierten* Daten in Knuts Youtube Slideshow keine 90%ige Spezifität erkennen, mit der die _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_, so nenne ich sie jetzt mal, Prostatakrebs vorhersagen könnte.


Ich kann nichts dafür wenn Du mit mathematischen Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen nichts anzufangen weißt. Ich kann mit Studien nichts anfangen, deren Ergebnisse erst in 10 - 20 Jahren das Dilemma beenden, bei einem PSA-Schwellenwert von 4 ng/ml die invasive Diagnostik per Biopsie anzustreben. Letzteres ist übrigens auch einer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung geschuldet, liegt allerdings nur bei 30% Spezifität.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen Männern, dass Studien das Dilemma der Ungenauigkeit des PSA-Schwellenwertes beenden. Zum Schluss noch, auch Studien kommen ohne Wahrscheinlichkeits- und Hochrechnungen nicht aus.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Als Ergänzung zu Heriberts Einblendungen nachfolgend ein Auszug von mir noch vorliegenden Notizen eines renommierten Mediziners:

"Bei einem Schwellenwert der PSA-DT von 7 Jahren beträgt die Sensitivität für die Vorhersage eines Prostatakarzinoms 73,0% und die Spezifität 32,8%. Bei einer PSA-DT von < 10 Jahren beträgt die Sensitivität 94,1% und die Spezifität 30,1% (Engelhard, 2014). Das ist nicht gut genug, um daraus eine allgemeine Empfehlung abzuleiten!

Dennoch plädiere ich für eine Verwendung der PSA-DT statt eines festen Schwellenwertes von 4 ng/ml zur Erhöhung der Spezifität der Indikationsstellung zur Biopsie der Prostata (z.B. erst ab < 7 Jahre) und zur Kontrolle einer AS (Verlassen bei < 3 Jahre). Letzteres steht aber auch in den S3-leitlinien."

*"Löse das Problem, nicht die Schuldfrage"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Mein Ansatz ist ein ganz anderer, nämlich das PSA-Screening hoffähig zu machen


Hallo Knut,

das ist sicher ein löbliches Anliegen und des Schweißes der Edlen wert, aber es wird weder Dir noch dem BPS noch beiden zusammen gelingen. Screening ist   nach meiner sicher nicht perfekten Definition  die systematische Suche nach einer Erkrankung innerhalb einer definierten Bevölkerungsgruppe, zu der die Mitglieder dieser Gruppe aufgerufen werden, und wobei die Krankenkassen die Kosten übernehmen. Das wird nichts, dazu sind die Widerstände viel zu groß, nicht zuletzt bei den Krankenkassen und vor allem, seit die Amerikaner den PSA-Test nicht mehr empfehlen. Darauf können die Ärzte und die KKn sich immer berufen.
Screening gibt es zur Früherkennung beim Brustkrebs, mit nicht überwältigenden Resultaten übrigens. Wir mit unserer blöden, unsichtbaren Prostata werden ansehensmäßig sowieso nie mit der weiblichen Brust konkurrieren können.
Die schönsten PSA-Wert-Verläufe über die Zeit und Kurven nutzen auch gar nichts, solange mann nicht einigermaßen regelmäßig zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung geht und dort auf eigene Kosten seinen PSA-Wert bestimmen lässt. In Deutschland gehen ca. 20 % der Männer zur Früherkennung Wieviele davon nur zur Hafenrundfahrt gehen, ohne den PSA-Wert bestimmen zu lassen, weiß ich nicht. 
Die nächste gewaltige Hürde wäre, die Urologen dazu zu bewegen, aus den für einen Patienten wider Erwarten doch vorhandenen PSA-Werten etwas Sinnvolles und Intelligentes zu machen, statt sie nur zu den Akten zu nehmen. Nur bei diesem letzten Punkt kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der BPS sich sinnvoll einbringen könnte, aber auch nur über größte Widerstände ("Wer vergütet mir denn die Mehrarbeit?!"). Die Männer selbst finden zum BPS und zu den Informationen, die er zu bieten hat, erst dann, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt. Vorher sind sie für alle noch so schönen Werbekampagnen für den PSA-Test schlicht nicht erreichbar.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> Ich kann nichts dafür wenn Du mit mathematischen Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen nichts anzufangen weißt...


*Mein lieber Heribert,*
ja, das betrübt mich auch sehr, dass ich deiner Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung nicht folgen kann, was die prädiktive Spezifität der _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_ angeht. Was mich weiterhin noch betrüblich stimmt, ist, dass du offensichtlich falsche Vorstellung von den formalen Richtlinien bei der PSA gesteuerten Früherkennung hast. Es sei angemerkt, dass die Leitlinien momentan durchaus eine weitergehende Diagnostik bei auffälligen PSA Werten, auch unter 4ng/ml, erlauben bzw. sogar empfehlen:




> 3.7.
> Im Rahmen der Früherkennung soll eine Prostatabiopsie bei Vorliegen von mindestens einem der folgenden Kriterien empfohlen werden:
> 
>  kontrollierter PSA-Wert von ≥4ng/ml bei der erstmaligen Früherkennungskonsultation unter Berücksichtigung von Einflussfaktoren;
>  karzinomverdächtiges Ergebnis bei der digital-rektalen Untersuchung;
>  *auffälliger PSA-Anstieg* (ohne Wechsel des Bestimmungsverfahrens)
> 
> Bei jüngeren Patienten kann individuell auch bei niedrigeren PSA-Werten eine Biopsie-Indikation gestellt werden.


Nehmen wir also mal das erste Beispiel aus Glättlis Publikation von 2010 (Is it Prostate Cancer?):


Eine Leitliniengerechte Biopsie Empfehlung wäre ab dem Zeitpunkt des ersten auffälligen PSA Anstieges, den ich hier mal mit einem grünen Pfeil markiert habe, möglich. Zumindest einen zeitlichen Vorteil der _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_ mag ich in diesem Beispiel nicht erkennen. Wenn man wartet, kann die Aggressivität des wachsenden Tumors eventuell besser charakterisiert werden, das mag sein, aber es müsste verifiziert werden. Der zeitliche Nachteil mag den Spezifitätsgewinn wieder in Frage stellen.

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, dass man mich, auch persönlich sehr unschön, angeht, wenn ich eine Verifizierung der Hypothese einfordere. Das ist im medizinischen Bereich doch gängige und notwendige Praxis. Es darf doch nicht jeder seine Ideen ungeprüft über die Patienten ausschütten. Wollen wir das in Frage stellen, bräuchten wir gar keine Leitlinien mehr. 

Das mir die Verbesserung der Früherkennung sehr am Herzen liegt, wird ja wohl auch aus meinem *Bericht des Magdeburger Symposiums* deutlich. Hier wird durch Studienergebnisse versucht durch Bildgebung die Spezifität der Diagnostik deutlich zu verbessern. Das halte ich für den richtigen Weg.

----------


## Heribert

Ja, mein lieber Andy, wir reden aneinander vorbei!

Wenn sich Experten der Urologie dahingehend äußern eine PCa-Früherkennung bereits ab dem 40igsten Lebensjahr durch PSA-Messung zu befürworten, entgegen allen bekannten gegenteiligen Meinungen über ein PSA-Screening, sollte es doch dem Nichtmediziner erlaubt sein, Männern einen Weg aufzuzeigen, der deutlich moderater verlaufen kann, als das bislang jedem Mann Zugängliche und vor allen Dingen Abschreckende.

Das was unter 3.7. der Leitlinien aufgeführt ist, ist zur sachlichen Aufklärung der Männer wenig geeignet, weil es angstauslösend ist und eine zu geringe Spezifität beinhaltet. Außerdem sind die Leitlinien kaum einem 40jährigen Mann bekannt, eher die Puplikationen, dass der PSA-Test überhaupt nichts bringt. 
Es geht also nicht darum die Ärzteschaft von notwendigen Studien abzuhalten, sondern ausschließlich darum den Männern einen moderateren Weg aufzuzeigen, nicht in die Falle eines bereits Beschwerden machenden Prostatakarzinoms zu rutschen. 

Nichts gegenteiligeres will Knut mit seinem Youtube-Filmchen erreichen. Diese, Knuts Idee, sehr frühzeitig mit einem PSA-Screening zu beginnen, ist schon relativ alt und hat mit Herrn Glättlis Ansinnen nichts zu tun, sie war und ist seinen beiden Söhnen geschuldet, die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch unter 50 waren, wie aus einigen seiner früheren Äußerungen in diesem Forum zu entnehmen ist.

Ob nun, wie in der Slideshow gezeigt, beim 40jährigen nach der ersten Untersuchung bereits nach einem Jahr eine Kontrolle erfolgen sollte - oder erst nach 5 Jahren - ist vom PSA-Wert abhängig.

In dieser Diskussion verfolgst Du die wissenschaftliche Seite und deren Sichtweise, Knut und ich die Seite der potentiell Betroffenen. - Sie umzustimmen ist, wie Ralf in seinem Beitrag richtig beschreibt, schwer genug. Allerdings sehe ich den BPS den potentiell Betroffenen gegenüber mehr in der Pflicht als den medizinischen Experten und deren verbreitete Meinung solange es sich nicht um Fakten handelt!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

*Ja Heribert,*
vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei?!

Der BPS hat sich, wie allgemein bekannt, den Leitlinien verpflichtet, weshalb ich annahm, ihr wollt diese ändern - die übrigens eine PSA gestützte Früherkennung ab 40 oder 45 für durchaus möglich halten:




> Männer, die mindestens 45 Jahre alt sind und eine mutmaßliche Lebenserwartung von mehr als 10 Jahren haben, sollen prinzipiell über die Möglichkeit einer Früherkennung informiert werden. Bei Männern mit erhöhtem Risiko für ein Prostatakarzinom kann diese Altersgrenze um 5 Jahre vorverlegt werden


Wollt ihr also die Männer sensibilisieren mit 40 ihre erste Früherkennung durchzuführen muss man sie auch darüber aufklären, dass dies zu einer unnötigen Krebsdiagnose und Behandlung führen könnte. Das ist das Dilemma, aus dem uns auch die _'Glättli/Krüger Methode'_ im Vergleich zu einem leitliniengerechtem Vorgehen nicht herausführt. Die Patienten für die Krebsfrüherkennung zu sensibilisieren wäre natürlich durchaus löblich! Würde man sie für einen gesunden Lebenswandel sensibilisieren, wäre das noch viel löblicher, und man würde erheblich mehr Mann-Jahre gewinnen. Trotz massiver Präsenz dieser Themen gelingt das aber nur in homöopathischen Dosen, da wird etwas Zahlenakrobatik die Männer sicher auch nicht mit Hurra in die PCA-Früherkennung treiben.

Ja, dann mal noch viel Glück mit den Windmühlen  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## knut.krueger

Mein lieber LR,

Dein Auftreten in diesem Thread wird peinlicher. Jetzt kommt noch die weinerliche Masche dazu. In meiner ersten Stellungnahme hatte ich gesagt




> Es empfiehlt sich immer, erst die Beiträge zu lesen, bevor man sich  äußert. Und wenn man Sie nicht versteht, dann ist es besser, nichts zu  sagen.


An dieser Empfehlung hat sich leider nichts geändert.
Im selben Beitrag habe ich Dir Schritt für Schritt aufgezeigt, wie der erste Punkt der roten Kurve zustande kommt und nach demselben Ablauf die Folgepunkte entstehen.
Es ist nun einmal eine lineare Gleichung mit zwei Unbekannten gemäß

x + y = Gesamt-PSA

und wenn Dein mathematisches Verständnis nicht ausreicht, die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen zu verstehen, dann ist das halt so und sicherlich kein Weltuntergang. Dein Rückrudern geht zwar weiter. PSA-Alert ist seit gestern aus dem Sprachgebrauch verschwunden, aber nun sollen die Leitlinien als Allheilmittel herhalten, Deine Defizite zu verdecken. Dies erübrigt sich, denn alle mit mathematischem Verständnis, die das Prinzip verstanden haben, wissen, dass Du es nicht verstanden hast und für alle anderen, die mit der Mathematik nichts am Hut haben, bis Du weiterhin der Andy mit dem großen PCa-Spezialwissen. Und deshalb bitte ich Dich aufzuhören, uns etwas beweisen zu wollen, was nicht zu beweisen ist.

Gruß Knut

----------


## skipper

Hallo Knut,
dein Ansatz ist löblich und für mich nachvollziehbar , jedoch sind die Argumente von Ralf nicht zu vernachlässigen. Seit Jahren versuche ich meine Freunde für das Thema PSA -Verlauf zu sensibilisieren , bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg. ( alles keine ungebildeten Leute )
Wer bereit ist seine PC-Früherkennung zu optimieren und dies auch aus eigener Tasche bezahlt hat mit ein wenig Mathematik hierzu die Möglichkeit, sofern er denn möchte.
Auch Lowroad´s Einwurf der Gesunden Lebensweise ist angesichts von adipösen Kindern , Fast Food und Alkohol Abusus unter Jugendlichen ein weites Feld für Prävention. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte auf die Forumsregeln hinweisen: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/hinw...7-forumsregeln




> Ein  ruhiger und sachlicher Stil ist oberstes Gebot für alle  Forumsteilnehmer. BPS und KISP bieten mit dem Forum eine kostenlose  Plattform für den sachlichen Informations- und Gedankenaustausch und  erwarten daher, dass alle Forumsteilnehmer sich in ihren Beiträgen so  äußern, wie sie selbst angesprochen zu werden wünschen. Für Sticheleien  und Pöbeleien bis hin zu Beleidigungen ist im Forum kein Raum.

----------


## lumberjack

> ...und wenn Dein mathematisches Verständnis nicht ausreicht, die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen zu verstehen,


Guten Tag Knut,

nach den vorangegangen Beiträgen bin ich begeistert davon, wie du mit Fragen und Kritik umgehst.
Sicherlich die ideale Art, Millionen von Männern für das PSA-Screening zu begeistern.


Jack

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

@ Georg_
Ich mache keine Polemik, sondern ich formuliere scharf, manchmal sehr scharf und vielleicht manchmal überscharf. Letzteres versuche ich aber zu vermeiden, wobei in diesem Thread das Problem ist, dass die Ausführungen von LR nichts mit der von mir angesprochenen Thematik zu tun haben. Ich bin der Thread-Eigentümer und wehre mich nur gegen meine Themenverunglimpfung durch eine Themenverwässerung.
Gruß Knut

@ lumberjack
Jeder sieht eben die Dinge aus seiner Perspektive. Ich würge keine Kritik zu meinem Thema PSA-Screening ab, weil dies von LR gar nicht angesprochen wurde. Worum es hier geht, möchte ich Dir an nachfolgendem Beispiel kurz erläutern:

Du bist Reporter und berichtest über ein Fußballmatch. Dann kommt Dir jemand in die Quere, der über einen Schwimmwettkampf berichtet, was ja noch zu ertragen wäre, aber Dich dann kritisiert, dass Du die Schwimmwettkampfregeln nicht auf Dein Fußballmatch anwendest.

Und gegen dies Störfeuer wehre ich mich vehement als Threadinhaber.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Mein lieber Mann.......wenn _das_ Verhalten dieses mathematisch genial begabten Unternehmers und Threadinhabers gegenüber einem der beliebtesten und im positiven Sinn aktivsten Forumsteilnehmers nicht beleidigend, arrogant und unverschämt ist, .........

Ist es nicht auffallend, dass dieser Herr überhaupt nicht reagiert auf Ralf's sachliche und klare Begründung, warum der BPS nicht auf sein Herzensanliegen eingehen sollte sondern sich statt dessen an einem so verdienten Foristen wie Andi abreagiert und dabei so gegen alle Forumsregeln verstösst?

Wenn ich so zurückdenke, dann wurden in der Vergangenheit schon so mancher wegen geringerer Pöbeleien von der Forumsleitung abgemahnt.

Klaus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Deine Stellungnahme mit der Vorstandschaft abgestimmt ist. Diese erinnert mich an meine Zeit als Jungunternehmer, wenn ich versucht habe, bei meiner Bank ein Darlehen zur Umsetzung meiner Pläne zu erhalten.
Aber der BPS ist keine Bank sondern eine gemeinnützige Organisation und damit prädestiniert in einem Umfeld mit den von Dir geschilderten Unzulänglichkeiten tätig zu werden.
Das Positive Deiner Stellungnahme ist, dass es nur monetäre und gesellschaftskritische aber keine sachlichen Einwände gibt. Nach den Erfahrungen in diesem Forum sehe ich dies schon als einen Sprung in die richtige Richtung.
Auf zwei von Dir angesprochenen Problemkreisen möchte ich wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung eingehen. Dies ist als erstes der PSA-Test, der in USA schon einmal eine sehr hohe Popularität mit 30  40 % Teilnahme der männlichen Bevölkerung im infrage kommenden Alterssegment hatte. Die beiden schlecht gestalteten und unzulänglich überwachten Großstudien zum PSA-Test dienten der US-Gesundheitsadministration dazu den PSA-Test als zu bezahlende Leistung abzuschaffen. Diese Entscheidung war politisch motiviert, um die Kosten bei den Veteranen und der Obama Gesundheitsreform zu senken, die beide vom Staat zu tragen waren.
Es gab auch starke Proteste namhafter US-Urologen mit der Begründung, dass die Metastasierung bei Erstdiagnose wieder zunehmen wird.
Nachstehend ein Schaubild des Erfolges des freiwilligen PSA-Screenings.



Die Grafik signalisiert, dass die PSA-Vorsorge mit 40 Jahren unbedingt beginnen sollte.

Da, wie immer, solche negativen Tendenzen zur PSA-Messung auch nach Deutschland überschwappen, gibt es aus berufenem Munde hierzu die Stellungnahme von Herrn Prof. Stöckle
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...oeckle_psa.pdf

Man sieht aber am US-Beispiel vom freiwilligen PSA-Screening, dass es durchaus einen Teil vernünftiger Männer gibt, die, wie mein Herr Vorsicht im Video, in Verantwortung zu ihrer Familie handeln. Und was in US aus Vernunftgründen funktioniert hat, sollte man nicht von vornherein bei uns als unmöglich ansehen.
Die Urologenhürde sehe ich genauso. Deshalb war mein Ansatz von vornherein die Datenbank, die dem Urologen nach Eingabe der Messwerte sofort Grafiken und Hinweise/Kommentare liefert.
Wie schon eingangs angeführt, können/dürfen Deine Argumente aus der durchaus richtigen Istbeurteilung zur Männervorsorge nicht als Vorwand dienen, nichts zu tun.
Wie Heribert es schreibt




> *Heribert:* Allerdings sehe ich den BPS den potentiell  Betroffenen gegenüber mehr in der Pflicht als den medizinischen Experten  und deren verbreitete Meinung solange es sich nicht um Fakten handelt!


so sehe ich es auch. Wer denn sonst außer dem BPS kann diese Aufgabe in der jetzigen Zeit anpacken, um nach und nach einen Sinneswandel herbeizuführen. Und deshalb bitte ich noch einmal über diese Thematik nachzudenken.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Ich möchte noch auf einige Konsequenzen, die sich aus diesem Thread ergeben, hinweisen

1. Mit diesem Thread ist öffentlich geworden, dass die Berechnung der Verdopplungszeiten in vielen Fällen falsch, d.h. zu lang ausgewiesen werden. Betroffen ist immer der Bereich zwischen den beiden senkrechten, grüngestrichelten Linien der ersten Grafik in meiner Threaderöffnung.

2. Meine Empfehlung ist die Vordrucke in KISP einzuziehen, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, Regress zu fordern.

3. Eine richtige Berechnung erfolgt auf jeden Fall nach Prostatektomie und PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze bei Entstehung eines Rezidivs.
Darauf sollte man meiner Meinung auch die Anwendung des Vordrucks beschränken, da es viel zu komplex ist, die Einschränkungen gemäß Punkt 1 zu erläutern.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Knut,



> Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Deine Stellungnahme mit der Vorstandschaft abgestimmt ist.


Du täuscht dich. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, eigene Gedanken zu entwickeln und in Worte zu fassen.



> Diese erinnert mich an meine Zeit als Jungunternehmer, wenn ich versucht habe, bei meiner Bank ein Darlehen zur Umsetzung meiner Pläne zu erhalten.


Es erschließt sich mir nicht, was Du mir mit dieser Erinnerung sagen willst.



> Aber der BPS ist keine Bank sondern eine gemeinnützige Organisation und damit prädestiniert in einem Umfeld mit den von Dir geschilderten Unzulänglichkeiten tätig zu werden.


Ich bezweifele stark, dass Du einen Überblick darüber hast, auf welchen Gebieten der BPS tätig ist.



> Das Positive Deiner Stellungnahme ist, dass es nur monetäre und gesellschaftskritische aber keine sachlichen Einwände gibt.


Und was ist das Negative an meiner Stellungnahme?
Es sei an dieser Stelle ergänzend zu ihr noch angemerkt, dass die Forumextraktseite zum PSA schon seit Langem eine der drei am häufigsten aufgerufenen Seiten des Forumextraktes ist (z. B. 2686 Abrufe im Januar). Es scheint also doch Interesse an dem Thema da zu sein.



> Auf zwei von Dir angesprochenen Problemkreisen möchte ich wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung eingehen. Dies ist als erstes der PSA-Test, der in USA schon einmal eine sehr hohe Popularität mit 30  40 % Teilnahme der männlichen Bevölkerung im infrage kommenden Alterssegment hatte. Die beiden schlecht gestalteten und unzulänglich überwachten Großstudien zum PSA-Test dienten der US-Gesundheitsadministration dazu den PSA-Test als zu bezahlende Leistung abzuschaffen. Diese Entscheidung war politisch motiviert, um die Kosten bei den Veteranen und der Obama Gesundheitsreform zu senken, die beide vom Staat zu tragen waren.
> Es gab auch starke Proteste namhafter US-Urologen mit der Begründung, dass die Metastasierung bei Erstdiagnose wieder zunehmen wird.


Das ist alles bekannt, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass die Entscheidung der FDA dem Werben für eine Prostatakrebsfrüherkennung _einschließlich PSA-Test_ äußerst abträglich ist. Die FDA hat weltweit einen viel stärkeren Einfluss, als der BPS ihn jemals haben wird. Der BPS hat sich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder *für* den PSA-Test positioniert. Er muss das nicht ständig wiederholen, um in Deinen Augen glaubwürdig zu sein.



> Wie schon eingangs angeführt, können/dürfen Deine Argumente aus der durchaus richtigen Istbeurteilung zur Männervorsorge nicht als Vorwand dienen, nichts zu tun.


Wer sagt denn, dass unter diesem Vorwand nichts getan wird? 



> Wer denn sonst außer dem BPS kann diese Aufgabe in der jetzigen Zeit anpacken, um nach und nach einen Sinneswandel herbeizuführen. Und deshalb bitte ich noch einmal über diese Thematik nachzudenken.


Jetzt wird's lustig. Ich bin nicht der BPS, und ich bin auch schon lange (seit 2010) dort kein Vorstandsmitglied mehr. Und wenn ich über diese Thematik nicht nachdenken würde, gäbe es meinen vorigen Beitrag nicht.
---



> 1. Mit diesem Thread ist öffentlich geworden, dass die Berechnung der  Verdopplungszeiten in vielen Fällen falsch, d.h. zu lang ausgewiesen  werden. Betroffen ist immer der Bereich zwischen den beiden senkrechten,  grüngestrichelten Linien der ersten Grafik in meiner Threaderöffnung.
> 2. Meine Empfehlung ist die Vordrucke in KISP einzuziehen, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, Regress zu fordern.
> 3. Eine richtige Berechnung erfolgt auf jeden Fall nach Prostatektomie  und PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze bei Entstehung eines Rezidivs.
> Darauf sollte man meiner Meinung auch die Anwendung des Vordrucks  beschränken, da es viel zu komplex ist, die Einschränkungen gemäß Punkt 1  zu erläutern.


Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit ist per Definition die Zeit, in der der PSA-Wert sich verdoppelt. Aus dem PSA-Anstieg zwischen zwei Messungen lässt sich die PSAVZ errechnen, dazu gibt es keine besonderen Voraussetzungen, z. B. eine vorangegangene Prostatektomie. Wenn bei einer Messung der PSA-Spiegel unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt, lässt sich keine PSAVZ berechnen. Die Formel zur PSAVZ lautet:
Diese Formel liegt den beiden bei KISP hinterlegten Excel-Tabellen zugrunde. Auf welcher Basis daraus jemand einen Regressanspruch ableiten könnte, erschließt sich mir nicht.
 ---
Im Übrigen muss ich Dich dringend bitten, Deinen Ton gegenüber anderen Forumsmitgliedern zu mäßigen. Georg_ hat hier auf die den einschlägigen Passus in den Forumregeln hingewiesen. Es gibt davon keine Ausnahmeregel für Männer, die gewohnt sind, scharf zu formulieren. Man kann sein Anliegen immer sachlich vortragen, ohne persönlich zu werden.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Um die Angelegenheit erst einmal wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser zu bringen, beschränke ich mich heute auf den technischen Teil. Die Formel ist selbstverständlich in Ordnung, aber das Entscheidende sind die Werte, die ich in die Formel einsetze. Der PSA-Messwert, den ich erhalte, ist ein Gesamtwert, bestehend aus dem gutartigen PSA-Wert der Prostata + dem PSA-Wert des PCa. Solange ich kein PCa habe, berechne ich korrekte Verdopplungszeiten nämlich von der BPH.
Sobald ein PCa entsteht, erhalte ich auch Verdopplungszeiten, die sich aus der Summe von BPH + PCa zusammensetzen. Interessieren tut mich aber die Verdopplungszeit des PCa, die ich falsch bestimme, weil ich beide Komponenten in einen Topf geworfen habe. Im nachstehenden Doppelbild Deines KISP Vordruckes habe ich dies dargestellt. Das PCa hat eine Verdopplungszeit von 6 Monaten. Der erste PSA-Wert ist 0,2. Der Prostata habe ich einen PSA-Wert von 3,5 gegeben und einfachheitshalber über die Messreihe konstant gelassen. Das obere Foto ist die Messreihe ohne Prostata, wie ich es in diesem Thread durch die einfache Subtraktion zwischen gemessenen PSA-Wert  PSA-Wert der Prostata aufgezeigt habe. Das untere Foto sind die gemessenen PSA-Werte einschließlich Prostata, wie es heute üblich ist.



Die Verdopplungszeiten im oberen Foto sind einheitlich 6 Monate. Im unteren Foto sehe ich die anfangs sehr fehlerhaften Berechnungen der Verdopplungszeiten, die sich dann nach und nach dem korrekten Wert nähern. Mein Hinweis bezog sich darauf, dass mit diesem Thread die fehlerhafte Berechnung publik ist. Ob Du diesen Hinweis beachtest oder nicht, liegt in Deiner Verantwortung.




> *Ralf:* Wenn bei einer Messung der PSA-Spiegel unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt, lässt sich keine PSAVZ berechnen.


Das ist ohne Zweifel richtig. Mein Hinweis bezog sich darauf, dass beim Entstehen eines Rezidivs, wenn vorher der PSA-Spiegel unter der Nachweisgrenze lag, die Verdopplungszeit immer korrekt ermittelt wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Knut,

Frust abzureagieren ist nicht so ganz unproblematisch. Dass Du als begnadeter Betroffener schlicht die  Konsequenz gezogen hast, von weiteren Forumsaktivitäten Abschied zu nehmen, ist für das Forum schon ein Verlust, und zwar ohne Wenn und Aber. Leider konnte ich auch per E-Mail nicht erreichen, dass Du noch einmal den Weg zurück ins Forum findest, wie ich es selbst Dir schon mal vorgelebt habe. Jeder älter werdende Mensch wird von Jahr zu Jahr nachsichtiger in seinem Groll ob ärgerlich verlaufender früherer Begebenheiten. Mein Posting läuft online ohne kopierten gespeicherten Text. Ich würde mich wenige Wochen vor meinem 84. Geburtstag freuen, wenn Du Dich noch einmal in dieses Forum einbringst. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Verdopplungszeiten im oberen Foto sind einheitlich 6 Monate. 
> Im unteren Foto sehe ich die anfangs sehr fehlerhaften Berechnungen der Verdopplungszeiten, 
> die sich dann nach und nach dem korrekten Wert nähern.


Auch wenn Knuts Beitrag schon älter ist, hier eine Antwort auf den technischen Teil:
Fehlerhaft ist Ralfs Tabelle nicht, sie gibt die Verdoppelungszeiten des gemessenen
PSA-Verlaufes an. Aber sie ist wenig hilfreich, weil das PSA im Früherkennungsbereich 
stets aus zwei Quellen stammt: BPH und PCa (PK), aber nur der Anteil von PCa
von Belang ist. Aber das ist zwischenzeitlich geändert worden?

Neben Knuts Abschätzung sind mir zwei Ansätze zur Ermittlung der VZ von PSA-PCa:

Steven Strum zieht einfach eine geschätzte Konstante für BPH von den Messwerten ab.



> ... Formel, dass " Prostatavolumen x 0.067" den PSA-Anteil ergibt, 
> der vom gutartigen Prostatagewebe produziert wird. Zieht man diesen 
> "gutartigen" PSA-Anteil vom Gesamt-PSA ab, dürfte der Rest das Mehr 
> an PSA sein, das vom PK produziert wird - vorausgesetzt, dass keine 
> Entzündung vorliege.


Dass bei dieser kruden Abschätzung auf drei Stellen nach dem Komma gerundet wird,
mag man belächeln, 0.07 wäre auch falsch gewesen. Dieser Faktor ist bei mir grad mal
 halb so gross (PSA-BPH auf blauer Linie / Prostatavolumen, siehe grüne Raute in [3])
in Knuts Annahmen wiederum ist der Faktor fast doppelt so hoch.
Diese Lösung von Strum gleicht derjenigen von Knut und ist durchaus alltagstauglich. 
Man muss eben den PSA-Faktor für BPH rauf und runterjonglieren, bis die PSA-PCa-
Verdoppelung in etwa konstant ist. 
Man vergesse das Prostatavolumen samt Faktor und beginne bei PSA-BPH 1.5ng/ml.
Das gutartige Wachsen der Prostata wird in dieser Näherung nicht berücksichtigt.



Mathematisch elegant hat dies der Physiker H.H. Glättli gelöst:
Er zerlegt den gemessenen PSA-Verlauf (Guck Diagramm [3], Weisse Punkte auf schwarzer Linie) 
in zwei exponentielle Funktionen, blau für BPH, im Beispiel mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) 
von 221 Monaten und rot für PCa mit einer VZ von 7.4 Monaten.
 Erläuterungen im Link unten [Was ist PSA-Alert].


Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:
Ich arbeite derzeit an einer simplen grafischen Lösung zur Zerlegung des gemessenen 
PSA-Verlaufes in die Anteile von PCA-PCa und PSA-BPH. Erste Adressaten sind meine
beiden Söhne, die in einigen Jahren 40 sein werden.
Das kommt aber in einem neuen Thread.
Knut ist dann wie Alle eingeladen, das zu kommentieren, kritisieren. 
Man wird Verbesserungspotential finden.

----------

